# Archangel loco works



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone ever heard of this company? I just saw a youtube video of a live steam model of the Irish 4-4-0 "Lady Edith" which is housed at the museum I volunteer at here in New Jersey. Id like to know if the model is still in production. I found their website but it has little info.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Eric, 

I think they are long out of business, I see from time to time some for sale but not much. Vance's website had a few reviews on the Archangel locos


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Darn. That 4-4-0 would have been a neat peice to have.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Google search turns up this:

http://www.archangel.sandrila.co.uk/

Indicates last update in September of 2008, so they are not "long out of business", but I would suspect they are still in business...


----------



## dougiel (Jun 3, 2008)

Archangel, known over here in the UK as Stewart Browne, has just completed a rebuild of my very old and very decrepit Rheidol 2-4-0. Seen on the web site under renovated loco`s. At the moment he is only doing rebuild`s of his own past locomotives. If he can source parts for new builds he will resume construction of new 16mm locomotives. Unfortunately he is having trouble sourcing his own design of cylinders and valves. 
www.archangel-works.com 
Dougie Leaver


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

Well that is upsetting. I really would have liked one of the Lady Edith models. I am not a huge fan of European steam but being that I have been around the Lady Edith and worked on it I would make an exception.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi

If you take a look at Marc Horovitz's site you'll see he reviews several Achangel locomotives

http://www.sidestreetbannerworks.com/locos/intro.html 
Archangel were right at the very birth of small scale steam in the 1970's and although I haven't seen anything of the owner / founder Stewart Browne for some years, I understand he still makes the occassional model. He has a loyal bunch of fans who think his models are the very best to be had. They certainly have character although a little quirky for modern tastes.

I don't know which model was 'Lady Edith' but suspect it was renamed by its owner after a favourite aunt. Hope that helps.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

"Lady Edith" is the 4-4-0 saddle tank locomotive No. 3L of the Cavan & Leitrim Railway in Ireland. The 3L sits in our back car barn at the New Jersey Museum of Transportation in Allaire, New Jersey.


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi Eric,

Now we know what it is - No. 3L of the Cavan & Leitrim Railway - then I suggest you send an email to Stewart Browne and ask himi if he has one for sale or can make one.

Also you could ask Marc Horovitz if he knows of one that might be for sale. People are very helpful in this hobby and will find a loco if they can. In both cases (Archangel and Marc H) the email address is in the website.

Finally, I didn't know No. 3L of the Cavan & Leitrim Railway was in New Jersey. We learn something new every day!

Andrew


----------



## Shay Gear Head (Jan 3, 2008)

The question is *HOW* or *WHY* is an Irish loco in New Jersey?


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Bruce, 

LEPRECHAUNS what else? 
redbeard AKA Larry Newman SA #1956


----------



## msimpson (Jan 5, 2009)

For further info, on Archangel, try back issues of Steam in the Garden, 16 Millimeter Today, Garden Railways, and GardenRails, as well as the 16 Mil website, and Horovitz's Sidestreet Bannerworks (under Live Steam loco of the Month). In general, Stewart Browne and Jack Wheldon are given credit for engineering small scale steam engines with wind-proof fireboxes, taking the hobby out of the "toy that doesn't run well" category and moving it into engineering in miniature. Before them, there was Basset-Lowke. After them was Roundhouse.


----------



## David Rose (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Shay Gear Head on 04/08/2009 4:29 AM
The question is *HOW* or *WHY* is an Irish loco in New Jersey? 


I second that question. I was there a week or two ago looking around and noticed that engine. Stuck out like a sore thumb next to the Shay and the *2-6-2 Prairie *. They said it is capable of high speeds (like 70 mph or something) and it's hard to keep it going slow enough for safe navigation of the small loop of track there. As far as I know, it hasn't run in years.


----------



## ETSRRCo (Aug 19, 2008)

You can blame Edger Mead for the 3L (and the three Irish cars, goods van, brake van and a passenger car) for being in New Jersey. I was told that he purchased the locomotive and cars back in the day and had them brought over to the US. He was a member of NJMT at the time (one of the originals) and he donated them to NJMT. He also owned Ely Thomas Lumber Co. 2 truck shay #6 also at NJMT. The Lady Edith has not run since 1995. She is in need of boiler work. I dont think she could do 70mph but I have heard she didnt like to go slow.


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.wcgardenrail.com/

This guy has a Lady Edith in 15 or 16mm. He lives on the east coast of the US. From memory, the loco was made by Mike Chaney.
Dan


----------



## Captain Dan (Feb 7, 2008)

I told you it was from memory. In actuallity, the Lady Edith was built by Archangel.
Dan


----------

